# 2010 Audi Q7 Product Improvement Quick Reference: USA Data



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi of America has released US market specific details on the facelifted Q7. The full document is after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Audi Q7 Product Improvement Quick Reference: USA Data ([email protected])*

Everybody else was predicting that the facelift would include the S-Tronic, it looks like they were mistaken


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

i wonder if we I can retro-fit the new headlights and LED DRLs on my 2007 Q7. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Voltes Five)*

Check with Rich at OEMPl.us . I know they're working on some lighting retrofit kits, but not sure if there's anything for these cars yet as they're not on the German market yet.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We'll be coordinating with Kufatec GmbH to get a retrofit developed for these.


----------



## Audi2010 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Audi Q7 Product Improvement Quick Reference: USA Data ([email protected])*

Do you have any info on the pricing is it going to be a lot more than the 2009 model


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Audi Q7 Product Improvement Quick Reference: USA Data (Audi2010)*

Doubtful.


----------



## Audi2010 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Audi Q7 Product Improvement Quick Reference: USA Data ([email protected])*

I heard dealers are getting them in august and that they should know the prices next week. Do you know if they are going to have a incentive program


----------

